# abused rabbit what do i do?



## Metalheadbunny (Nov 17, 2009)

I need some good adivce.Mynephew on his birthday recieved a rabbit as his present.The person who gave him this pet really believed that he would take good care of him and love him.However my nephew has been very irresponisible and his mother is now the one caring for his rabbit. His cage is smelly and he gets little or no attention. Me, being a animal lover and with a bun of my own, wants to resue the critter and give him a good home. The mother wants to get rid of the rabbit but my nephew might not be so keen to do so. Im not shure what to do and i feel awful about the bunny?any advice on convincing him to do what good for the bunny?:tears2:


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 17, 2009)

tell him this way his bunny can have a friend and he can come visit him whenever he wants to see him


----------



## AmyBunny (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi there,
First I would talk to your nephew... how old is he? I would show him what it means to take care of the bunny properly. Show him how happy your bunny is. Ask him if he really thinks his bunny is happy living the way that he is. Try to get him to see and understand that living in a cage all day, and never having attention, is not a good life.

If you take the bunny, offer that he can come visit anytime he wants, and this way can play with the bunny but doesn't have to do the hard work of taking care of it. I would broach the topic this way, and see what he says. Be careful to be very understanding, "taking care of a bunny is very hard, I know you are trying." and not make him feel judged, or he might get defensive and not want to accept your help or advice.

Good luck!


----------



## Demismith (Nov 17, 2009)

Explain to him that he's not caring for the rabbit properly, if he's young ask him to imagine living in a hutch like that. If you also explain to him you might take the rabbit away he might start looking after it. Failing that, I'd just take the poor bun


----------



## Metalheadbunny (Nov 17, 2009)

He's about thirteen, i will see him this weekend and hopefully I'll have the bunny by sunday. Keep the bunny in your prayers cause if im sucessful he'll be spoiled rotten, on the other hand he is very skittish and will take lots of time toget used to being petted and held. :?:?


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 18, 2009)

Honestly, if he's 13 and not taking any initiative, he's not going to likely change without your constant guidance and support (and I don't think you're planning to move in anytime soon ). Sounds like his parents aren't modelling for him effectively at this point.

Everyone made really good points above... hopefully he'll be amenable to suggestions... 
Maybe better just to ask whether he thinks bun would be happier with a buddy to play with at your house.... he'll probably agree to it.

Either way, the situation will change for the better


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 18, 2009)

Get some duct tape, and rope. Tape his mouth and hog tie him...grab the bun and run lmao J/K
:roflmao:
Good luck!!!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 21, 2009)

^^^ Bump
How did it go?


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 21, 2009)

Fancy77 - LOL!

I hope it went well and you were able to rescue the bun.


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 21, 2009)

I've been in this situation before with someone who used to be my best friend. I suggest you _do not_ confront him about the rabbit's care (or lack of) right away and just focus all your efforts on getting the rabbit out of the situation. It's likely he will become defensive if you start saying all he is doing wrong and you will have an even harder time getting this rabbit to safety. It may sound bad, but for the welfare of this animal I would really kiss up to your nephew and tell him how much you love the rabbit, that you would like to take it off his hands. Then, hopefully, he will give the poor soul to you. Wait a few days then confront him telling him how he was treating the rabbit was totally unacceptable and you are very disappointed.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Nov 21, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> Get some duct tape, and rope. Tape his mouth and hog tie him...grab the bun and run lmao J/K
> :roflmao:
> Good luck!!!



:dancingorig::yeahthat:



How did it go?


----------



## Metalheadbunny (Nov 23, 2009)

It went very well my nephew and Sister in law were not home when we dropped by for a visit and the door was open.I decided to check on the rabbit just in case and was horrified that she was half emaciated, she looked fat and puffy but it was only her fur, you could feel her spine ,ribs and pelvis bone.I nearly cried and immedietly took her home with me.Later i recieved a call, from my Sister in Law she was fine with me taking the bun, so im keeping her and fattening her up.Yes ,its a she, and my bunny Basil is in love with her and likes to wash her face, I was surprised how fast they got along and she currently is moved in with him, and they love to cuddle. so im glad its a happy ending, i just hope she will gain weight she seems very brittle to, so im trying to have her gain weight safetly.:duel:mrsthumper:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 23, 2009)

i would keep the new bunny away from your bunny until you know that everything is ok with the new bunny, just incase she is carrying something that you are unaware of. You wouldnt want your bun to get something , and good on you for rescueing that poor bun


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 23, 2009)

Aw, poor bun.  I'm so glad you were able to take her in though!

*Metalheadbunny wrote: *


> Yes ,its a she, and my bunny Basil is in love with her and likes to wash her face, I was surprised how fast they got along and she currently is moved in with him, and they love to cuddle.


Hopefully she isn't ill due to the neglect. It would have been better if you could have done some kind of quarantine behind a closed door for a while, but what's done is done. In future however, I would definitely quarantine. Is Basil neutered or is this girl spayed? If they are being housed together you are going to have babies (if they have reached sexual maturity) which would be very bad in her neglected and emaciated state.


----------



## Metalheadbunny (Nov 23, 2009)

My rabbit is nuetered and has been for quite a while, i quartined her for a day, but she seems fine, her only real problem is how much she weighs and honestly i plan to keep her seperate, but due to the situation i had noplace to keep her since she and her fromer famly lived in another city and my bun needed to go to the vet for teeth clipping and all i had was his cage. (She kept hopping out of the box I had her in, and I think keeping her in a cat carrier is cruel.) Also today I brought a seperate cage today, its only temperary I plan (when I bring her home,shes at a friend of mines)to keep her seperate till she is healthy.


----------



## AmyBunny (Nov 23, 2009)

I hope she comes along quickly! Is she eating and pooping okay? I'm so glad she is safe with you!


----------

